# Can I use this bonsai in a terrarium.



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

i got this bonsai yesterday for 40 bucks. its about 30" high and had about 12 llittle chucks of the softest moss. does anybody know where i can get this type of moss? 

thanks, 
dave


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

That moss looks to be just like pillow moss. Some of the sponsors here have it for sale and you can always get it on ebay as well. 

As for the bonsai, I think I would hold off on putting it in a viv. Its probably best suited to being just a houseplant. 

-Matt


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

i dont think its pillow moss. i have pillow moss in the picture along with sheet moss. it might be but this moss is alot softer. thanks


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like kyota moss.


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> Looks like kyota moss.


Makes sense, Kyoto moss is very popular for bonsai. Unfortunately, I think it does need a cool/winter period.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

ravengritz said:


> Makes sense, Kyoto moss is very popular for bonsai. Unfortunately, I think it does need a cool/winter period.


Im not sure that it is completely 100% necessary. People use kyoto in their vivs all the time and a lot of them have had great luck with it. 

Even the temperate moss that I collect around my house seems to do well without a dry/cold cycling period. It all grows well and covers driftwood without any problems at all. 

The hardest part is trying find all the snails in the moss before adding it to my viv. 

-Matt


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

McBobs said:


> Im not sure that it is completely 100% necessary. People use kyoto in their vivs all the time and a lot of them have had great luck with it.


Good to know, I was just going off the instructions on my spore packets. I may have to give it a try indoors.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Id also be a bit worried putting that moss into a terrarium right now, as it could be drenched in fertilizers, most bonsai keepers use liquid ferts in a mist bottle, and also use ferts in the soil... so its a risky business...

You could try propagation a small piece of it though, in some damp coco fibre or similar under some bright lights, and use the new growth.

Good luck

Richie


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

pillow moss. I have about 80sq ft in my back yard. if your in the South east, check out local creeks and get'm for free


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Many bonsai species are temperate in nature, so probably wouldn't be appropriate for the terrarium.

Richard.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The actual Tree looks like a "desert rose"

But i could be really wrong.


----------

